
I’m STILL Not Sayin’ Aliens. But This Star Is Really Weird - chriskanan
http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2016/01/18/tabby_s_star_faded_substantially_over_past_century.html
======
BinaryIdiot
This is absolutely fascinating! What the heck could it be? Seems like it'll
end up being multiple phenomena unless it's simply something outside of our
understanding. Aliens? That would be amazing but I'd assume that's the most
unlikely scenario...but the one I'd want to be true the most.

I hope we figure out this mystery, one way or another, before I die.

------
DrScump
The encoded messages just say, "These aren't the droids you're looking for.
Move along."

